# Feeling concerned about my delayed India PCC



## shanders (Jan 17, 2011)

I am writing this with great concern as I almost lost hope that I would be receiving my PCC.

I have applied for India PCC at vfs australia on 29 Feb 2012.

Its been 70 days (including weekends) and 50 days (excluding weekends).

I haven't receiving my PCC till now.

After getting in touch with the contact center of VFS for a number of times, they finally contacted the Indian High Commission regarding the reason for the delay.

And they got the reply "Waiting for clearance".

I am not sure who has to give the clearance and how long its going to take.

I am growing extremely concerned now as the case officer has increased the date of submission for the third time now.

I am not sure if he/she would agree to increase the time required one more time.

Is there anyone on this forum who had a similar experience? And finally after how many days they received the PCC?


----------



## kirankumarpv (Jan 18, 2010)

shanders said:


> I am writing this with great concern as I almost lost hope that I would be receiving my PCC.
> 
> I have applied for India PCC at vfs australia on 29 Feb 2012.
> 
> ...


I dont think you need to be concerned about that as long as you have proof that you have applied.

Generally I heard that.PCC are very fast if you apply out of india. Suggest you to check if it has stuck at some point


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

shanders said:


> I am writing this with great concern as I almost lost hope that I would be receiving my PCC.
> 
> I have applied for India PCC at vfs australia on 29 Feb 2012.
> 
> ...


Hey shanders, it really sucks ur still waiting 70 days later, i finally managed to get mine couple of days ago, however i may have gotten lucky. I had similar frustration if you remember, what i eventually did was skip the outsourced processing center and contacted the Embassy directly. I know they don't entertain for the most part, but a couple of sneaky tries and i got through to the right person. 

First i emailed the consulate explaining to them the delay, they didn't reply so 2 days later i called in and spoke to the reception, told them i'm waiting way beyond the 40 days waiting period and i need to speak to the one responsible for PCC, couple of tries i was rerouted to wrong people, eventually after my 5th call they forwarded me to the right guy who actually issues the PCC, (make sure u have the application number from VFS) to my surprise he couldn't even find my application, i explained to him my frustration and told him ur beyond the waiting time and how grave this delay is and i gave him my number and told him to please call back asap, i also mentioned the email i sent and he remembered it. 15 minutes later i got a call, he said my application was in limbo or something silly like that, and he said no problem i'll issue the PCC right now and i should pick it up from the outsourcing center same day  So i was woah so what's the 40 days for?! just a harrasment technique i assume. By the same evening i went to the center and picked it up 

So, moral of the story, i guess no harm in trying to contact the embassy/consulate yourself, even go visit and demand to speak to the First secretary or someone responsible. Make sure you highlight that you've been waiting for 70 days. The outsourcing center are usually too afraid of the embassy people so they play it too much by the book. Again i may have been just lucky this time as usually i was never able to get anything on time from the Indian embassy throughout my lifetime.


----------



## shanders (Jan 17, 2011)

JBY said:


> Hey shanders, it really sucks ur still waiting 70 days later, i finally managed to get mine couple of days ago, however i may have gotten lucky. I had similar frustration if you remember, what i eventually did was skip the outsourced processing center and contacted the Embassy directly. I know they don't entertain for the most part, but a couple of sneaky tries and i got through to the right person.
> 
> First i emailed the consulate explaining to them the delay, they didn't reply so 2 days later i called in an spoke to the reception, told them i'm waiting way beyond the 40 days waiting period and i need to speak to the one responsible for PCC, couple of tries i was rerouted to wrong people, eventually after my 5th call they forwarded me to the right guy who actually issues the PCC, (make sure u have the application number from VFS) to my surprise he couldn't even find my application, i explained to him my frustration and told him ur beyond the waiting time and how grave this delay is and i gave him my number and told him to please call back asap. 15 minutes later i got a call, he said my application was in limbo or something silly like that, and he said no problem i'll issue the PCC right now and i should pick it up from the outsourcing center same day  So i was woah so what's the 40 days for?! just a harrasment technique i assume. By the same evening i went to the center and picked it up
> 
> So, moral of the story, i guess no harm in trying to contact the embassy/consulate yourself, even go visit and demand to speak to the First secretary or someone responsible. Make sure you highlight that you've been waiting for 70 days. The outsourcing center are usually too afraid of the embassy people so they play it too much by the book. Again i may have been just lucky this time as usually i was never able to get anything on time from the Indian embassy throughout my lifetime.


Hi JBY, thanks very much for your detailed reply. I will also try to contact the embassy....hope I will be also able to get a decent response from them


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

shanders said:


> Hi JBY, thanks very much for your detailed reply. I will also try to contact the embassy....hope I will be also able to get a decent response from them


Cool let us know how it goes. 

Regarding the Extensions, don't worry on ur next extension explain to ur CO in details ur situation and how much you've tried to get it to no avail, i am sure they will understand as they deal with alot of India applicants this must be common. 

Honestly after my recent experience, i am not sure if the embassy actually does any sort of "clearance" , with the way the police infrastructure is setup back home in India as you well know, i doubt they can conduct anything "advanced" such as simple overseas Police check requests. I think the whole thing is just dodgy, the Embassy's excuse is always that they are waiting for clearance from police in ur hometown, and yet they can actually issue it within a day.


----------



## shanders (Jan 17, 2011)

JBY said:


> Cool let us know how it goes.
> 
> Regarding the Extensions, don't worry on ur next extension explain to ur CO in details ur situation and how much you've tried to get it to no avail, i am sure they will understand as they deal with alot of India applicants this must be common.
> 
> Honestly after my recent experience, i am not sure if the embassy actually does any sort of "clearance" , with the way the police infrastructure is setup back home in India as you well know, i doubt they can conduct anything "advanced" such as simple overseas Police check requests. I think the whole thing is just dodgy, the Embassy's excuse is always that they are waiting for clearance from police in ur hometown, and yet they can actually issue it within a day.


Thanks JBY. 

I have decided to try it out at the consulate. I dropped an email with my concern to the Indian Consulate at Sydney as its almost their closing time. I will start contacting them tomorrow. I am not expecting any response to my email. I will let you know tomorrow how my phone conversations with them turned out.


----------



## shanders (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi JBY,

I contacted indian consulate today and I did not make it beyond the first reception officer. However, she is surprisingly attentive for an indian govt office employee and gave me another email id to which I have to email and promised someone will surely reply.

I dropped an email to that email id as well. Somewhere on the consulate website I found the actual person's email id and send him an email as well.

But even after two hours I did not receive any reply.

I called back again and she told me all morning the staff would be busy at the counter and I should expect a reply once they are done in the afternoon.

Waiting for some miracle to happen and my grievance will be responded to in a positive way.


----------



## shanders (Jan 17, 2011)

The indian consulate re-iterates that they are waiting for clearance from RPO in india. They sent three reminders to the RPO to send either clearance and/or objection but there is no sign of either.

Is there anything else I can do, like ask someone in India to approach the RPO and send the clearance required to the consulate so that they issue my pcc.

Anyone who faced similar situation, can you share your experience


----------



## shanders (Jan 17, 2011)

JBY said:


> Cool let us know how it goes.
> 
> Regarding the Extensions, don't worry on ur next extension explain to ur CO in details ur situation and how much you've tried to get it to no avail, i am sure they will understand as they deal with alot of India applicants this must be common.
> 
> Honestly after my recent experience, i am not sure if the embassy actually does any sort of "clearance" , with the way the police infrastructure is setup back home in India as you well know, i doubt they can conduct anything "advanced" such as simple overseas Police check requests. I think the whole thing is just dodgy, the Embassy's excuse is always that they are waiting for clearance from police in ur hometown, and yet they can actually issue it within a day.


:clap2: Finally I am able to see light at the end of the tunnel.

:spit: Thanks very much to the guidance given by JBY I left vfs people to rot in their own world and started contacting the consulate people directly

after bothering them for few days with phone calls and emails, they started leaking some information about where my application is stuck.

After few heated discussions it became clear that they are waiting for clearance from RPO for the last 1 and 1/2 month.

They even sent me a copy of the fax they sent to RPO.

My father went to the RPO with it and met the authorities.

After few rounds, we came to know that the RPO sent my application for police clearance to the wrong city due to an incorrect updation they made in their system regarding me.

After my dad provided required proofs and proved that it is incorrect, they corrected it and found there is nothing to stop me from getting the pcc.

Finally today they sent clearance to give me PCC to the consulate. They even gave a copy to us.

I think I will get the PCC from consulate tomorrow.

I will straight away send the same to CO, as he/she is waiting for the same for last 100 days 

Hope everything goes fine from now on.

Once again thanks very much to JBY for the help given.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

@Shanders: Indeed a wonderful news!! especially after waiting so many days and being close to your visa grant.
It is high time that the PCC process is made transparent. Like in your case it was such a ridiculous excuse of wrong data fed into the system and you have to suffer for it.
Indian PSKs have now online tracking system but it is still goes to a dark tunnel once the matter is with the police.
What I heard last on RPOs is that they have so many pending applications due to to lack of police work force to complete the verification and govt. is working seriously on digitizing the Police records so as to make this process seamless. Hope this comes into effect very soon.


----------



## shanders (Jan 17, 2011)

louisam said:


> @Shanders: Indeed a wonderful news!! especially after waiting so many days and being close to your visa grant.
> It is high time that the PCC process is made transparent. Like in your case it was such a ridiculous excuse of wrong data fed into the system and you have to suffer for it.
> Indian PSKs have now online tracking system but it is still goes to a dark tunnel once the matter is with the police.
> What I heard last on RPOs is that they have so many pending applications due to to lack of police work force to complete the verification and govt. is working seriously on digitizing the Police records so as to make this process seamless. Hope this comes into effect very soon.


hi louisam,

it is really dark, about what the passport office people actually do. I did a lot of research about what could have gone wrong to my application and came across hundreds of people suffering unable to renew their passports/get pcc/other misc services.

I wish no one goes through what I have gone through regarding my pcc.


----------



## May_175 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Shanders,

I totally understand your concern, getting PCC in India is very tough these days, if you want quicker results i will suggest you to find an agent, the agent will charge you 15K-20K, he will in turn share this money with all the perople involved from Police Verification to LIU, then to Crime Branch and then finally the people in PRO. That how i managed PCC for my spouse in 30 days. I got my PCC done in Australia and i got it in 15 days. All the people involved need money, sometimes they even stop a file if they don't get money 

PCC in india is more tough now than getting a passport.

Regards,
May 175

ACS - April 2012, ILETS (8.5) - May 2012, CO - Aug 2012, Med and PCC - Sep 2012, Grant - Awaited


----------



## Rachna4321 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello
I applied for PCC in PUNE and waited 28 days as asked to. However to my horror after a month when I went they said the local police meaning where I live I should have gone personally to verify my documents.
They said "It was my fault that I did not go to local police station where I live personally"
I said no where I find such instructions. But it fell on deaf ear.

I went to local police station personally they asked for another set of photocopies. They verified originals

I went back to police commissioner office and he says "It will take time. come after a week".

I am waiting but the moral of the story is if within 15 days of application submission if the police does not come to you asking to appear in person in Police station then please go to your local police station with your receipt personally with a set of photocopied documents

Then the PC office will not say "But you do not present yourself personally for verification".

I am hoping I will get PCC next week but you can not tell


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Rachna4321 said:


> Hello
> I applied for PCC in PUNE and waited 28 days as asked to. However to my horror after a month when I went they said the local police meaning where I live I should have gone personally to verify my documents.
> They said "It was my fault that I did not go to local police station where I live personally"
> I said no where I find such instructions. But it fell on deaf ear.
> ...


It's sad to see the PCC issuance of Pune RPO is still in a disastrous state. I had a ghastly experience in getting PCC for kuwait from pune RPO 2 years back. the authorities took 2 months and won't even respond properly if any problem with the process flow. 
Hope you get your PCC soon. All the best !

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Rachna4321 said:


> Hello
> I applied for PCC in PUNE and waited 28 days as asked to. However to my horror after a month when I went they said the local police meaning where I live I should have gone personally to verify my documents.
> They said "It was my fault that I did not go to local police station where I live personally"
> I said no where I find such instructions. But it fell on deaf ear.
> ...


Hi Rachna,

I am planning to go to PSK Pune tomorrow for my PCC but your experience has made me worry, did you apply at the new PSK office at Mundhwa Road?

From what I have read in this forum, in other cities it has become quite easy to get the PCC & I was hoping that in Pune as well the process has been systemised.

Well I will let you know my experience, right now just hoping that it all goes well.

Regards,


----------



## Rachna4321 (Dec 28, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Hi Rachna,
> 
> I am planning to go to PSK Pune tomorrow for my PCC but your experience has made me worry, did you apply at the new PSK office at Mundhwa Road?
> 
> ...


Today Dec 31st , 2012 I went to Pune office in Mundwa with a print out confirmation bar code (I first went to Senapati Bapat Road - skeleton staff no activity - sent to Mundwa PSK). I applied online- online submitted PDF file of passport n school leaving certificate.
My token queue started at 11 and I was done at 4 pm.
I did not get PCC certificate. They could not find my police verification in the records. They expressed SURPRISE.
I am told that request to police office in my area has been sent and the area police office will send me SMS after the verification. With that SMS i should come back to Mundwa PSK and collect the PCC
I am told it will take 20 days.
Oh forgot to mention it cost Rs. 500. Official cost Rs 500. Bribe I have no estimation.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Rachna4321 said:


> Today Dec 31st , 2012 I went to Pune office in Mundwa with a print out confirmation bar code (I first went to Senapati Bapat Road - skeleton staff no activity - sent to Mundwa PSK). I applied online- online submitted PDF file of passport n school leaving certificate.
> My token queue started at 11 and I was done at 4 pm.
> I did not get PCC certificate. They could not find my police verification in the records. They expressed SURPRISE.
> I am told that request to police office in my area has been sent and the area police office will send me SMS after the verification. With that SMS i should come back to Mundwa PSK and collect the PCC
> ...


To people here stuck for [email protected], I have an agent's contact in Camp who helped a colleague of mine to get PCC for Kuwait within a week. 
I don't know as per forum rules contact can be shared directly here or not. If any of you need the contact, just let me know.
Would be happy to share as I had gone through this PCC struggle in Pune.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## Rachna4321 (Dec 28, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> To people here stuck for [email protected], I have an agent's contact in Camp who helped a colleague of mine to get PCC for Kuwait within a week.
> I don't know as per forum rules contact can be shared directly here or not. If any of you need the contact, just let me know.
> Would be happy to share as I had gone through this PCC struggle in Pune.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


How much and please feel free to share for all - so what - doesnt hurt trying


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Rachna4321 said:


> How much and please feel free to share for all - so what - doesnt hurt trying


Roger that !!
Am going through the posting rules. Will share in the thread accordingly or PM you by EOD.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

People, 
Kindly note contact details of this agent in Pune who had helped a colleague of mine last year to get PCC for Kuwait within a week. 

Name: Nizam
Ph: 9422032786
Loc: Camp, opp. Yamaha showroom
Amount: 2000-2500 INR (this was for my colleague)

I don't know how much this piece of info can help all of you to get your job done; but I do hope on New Year's Eve this boosts your spirits to tackle the passport office guys. 
All the best and a Happy New Year !!

Note: all the information is collected from my colleague. If any problem found, request to let me know and I will get back to my colleague for clarification.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## kubersethi (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi all,

I applied for my PCC on 13/12/12 and was expecting to get it in 5 working days as when I applied last time it only took 4 days which was in Sydney. This time I applied through vfs Canberra and after a couple of emails to them they replied yesterday that it has been sent to authorities in India and will take on an average 6 to 8 weeks. Just wondering does it go to the high commission in India and then to the regional police office or how does it work. After reading posts on expat and other forums , posts by shanders I am very worries that it might take a long while  is there anything I can do to expedite the process? By sending my father to the RPO or to the embassy ? Any help would be appreciated.


----------

